# Beckham a Q7 Owner



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

What do you do when your BMW X5 gets stolen? If you're David Beckham, it appears you replace it with a Q7. That's the story from RP Online via GermanCarBlog. Audi being a major sponsor of Beckham's team Real Madrid makes the move kind of fitting.
More here...
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html


----------

